# kostenloses Programm zum DVD schneiden gesucht



## Rain_in_may84 (3. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

wie der Threadtitel bereits sagt, suche ich ein kostenloses Programm, womit ich DVDs schneiden kann. 
Hintergrund ist: meine Eltern haben ein DVD/VHS-Rekorder Kombigerät und wollen ihre VHS Kasetten auf DVD kopieren. Aber um nicht die ganze Zeit vor dem Gerät zu sitzen und dort zu schneiden, wollen sie das lieber ganz bequem am PC machen.
Am liebesten wäre mir wenn die Datei nicht in ein anderes Format umgewandelt wird und ich im DVD Format schneiden könnte. Ich habe schon AVS4You oder so ähnlich ausprobiert, allerdings erstellt die Demoversion maximal 5 Minuten lange Videos 
Und Cutterman bekomme ich nicht dazu, dass es DVD Videos öffnen kann.
Das Programm muss nur Öffnen, Schneiden und Speichern beherrschen können, der Rest ist Wurscht.
Naja, falls sich einer von euch ein gutes Programm kennt, dann wäre es nett wenn er es postet und wenn Möglich noch den Downloadlink mit angibt.

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus.

MFG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. März 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das Programm muss nur Öffnen, Schneiden und Speichern beherrschen können, der Rest ist Wurscht.


Schon mal an den Windows Movie Maker gedacht?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. März 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Schon mal an den Windows Movie Maker gedacht?



Ja klar. Aber der will die DVD Dateien nicht. 
Und ich habe kein Bock die Datei umzuwandeln, dann zu bearbeiten und dann wieder zurück umzuwandeln.

MFG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. März 2008)

Also bei mir bzw. mit Vista gehts.
Ich mache ein klick auf "Medien importieren", dann wähle ich rechts unten "Alle Dateien" aus und markiere die Dateien. Dann klicke ich auf "Importieren" und schon kann man den Film bearbeiten usw.
Diese Dateien(Film) die von einer Heft-DVD (natürlich nicht Kopiergeschützt) stammen meine ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (4. März 2008)

Hast du es mal mit VirtuelDub oder Tmpeg versucht?


----------



## jetztaber (8. März 2008)

Virtualdub und TMPGenc sind, wie riedochs inhaltlich absolut richtig geschrieben hat, die Programme, die das können und nichts kosten. Zusätzlich empfehle ich noch den Download eines Codec-Packs, je nach Vista Version in 32- oder 64-Bit. Näheres dazu findest Du hier: http://www.netzwelt.de/software/4368-vista-codec-pack.html


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. März 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hast du es mal mit VirtuelDub oder Tmpeg versucht?



Jo Danke und dank auch an jetztaber.
Mit VirtualDub ging es ohne "Zusätze" nicht aber ich hab dann eine Version gefunden, die MPEG2 schneiden kann. 
hier ist der Downloadlink: *klick0rn* ^^

btw. irgendwie kann mein Mediaplayer11 keine DVDs wieder geben. Das OS ist Vista Business. Naja jetzt gehts erstmal mit VLC aber komisch ist es schon.

MFG


----------



## Adrenalize (16. März 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> btw. irgendwie kann mein Mediaplayer11 keine DVDs wieder geben. Das OS ist Vista Business. Naja jetzt gehts erstmal mit VLC aber komisch ist es schon.


Kann sein, dass ohne MCE der Mpeg2 codec fehlt.
Du kannst ja mal ffdshow probieren, da sollte mpeg2 enthalten sein über mpeg2enc.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. März 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das OS ist Vista Business.


Hätte ich das eher gewust das du Vista Business benutzt, dann hätt ich mir meine obigen Post's sparen können.
Denn wie @Adrenalize schon erwähnt hat, wird bei der Business Version kein DVD/MPEG2 Decoder mitgeliefert.
Diese wird nur bei den Vista Versionen mit Media Center von Microsoft direkt mitgeliefert. Beim Vista Business ist das nicht der Fall. Hierfür muss ein Decoder von Drittanbietern nachinstalliert werden(zb. Nero, Power DVD, Win DVD). Oder mit einem Codec Pack.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. März 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hätte ich das eher gewust das du Vista Business benutzt, dann hätt ich mir meine obigen Post's sparen können.
> Denn wie @Adrenalize schon erwähnt hat, wird bei der Business Version kein DVD/MPEG2 Decoder mitgeliefert.
> Diese wird nur bei den Vista Versionen mit Media Center von Microsoft direkt mitgeliefert. Beim Vista Business ist das nicht der Fall. Hierfür muss ein Decoder von Drittanbietern nachinstalliert werden(zb. Nero, Power DVD, Win DVD). Oder mit einem Codec Pack.



Oh sorry ich hab ganz vergessen das Betriebsystem anzugeben  
Also meine Eltern nutzten XP Home SP2 und ich nutze Vista Business. 
Na dann Danke für die Antworten, da werd ich mich mal nach nem 3. Anbieter umgucken. (bei meinen Eltern gehts ja).

MFG


----------



## jetztaber (17. März 2008)

Ein Vista Codec-Pack bekommst Du hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/multimedia/vista_codec_package/

Musst halt auf 32- oder 64-Bit achten. Evtl. schaust auch gleich zum Ersteller:

http://shark007.testbox.dk/

Da gibts noch die eine oder andere wichtige Anmerkung dazu. Dieses Codec-Pack wird im übrigen häufig und sehr gut gepflegt!


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (28. März 2008)

sorry wegen spam aber
ich kanns leider nciht zurückhalten


versuchs mal mit ner schere
damit aknnste dvd´s schneiden
gibt aber ne sauerei (kleine silber spiltter)


----------

